# Pilkerbastelstunden: der Norden gießt auch ???



## wulfy3 (20. März 2003)

So, nun das Thema Pilker gießen im &quot;hohen&quot; Norden :
ich hätte Lust mich mit zum gemeinsamen Pilker gießen z.B. in HH (gerne bei mir im Garten(Strom ist natürlich reichlich vorhanden)) zu treffen. Interessenten können sich ja hier mit Terminvorschlag melden. Ich kann eine Brandungsbleiform ( 80,120,150,180 Gramm), eine kleine Birnenbleiform (5, 10, 15, 20 Gr oder so), eine Pilkerform (60,80,100,120 Gr. oder so) und einen Eigenbau Silkonform
5 Küstenpilker um die 30 Gramm beisteuern.
Ich suche Pilkerformen für Langeland also bis 100 -300 g.
Meldet Euch doch einfach mal.
 :m  ;+


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. März 2003)

Dies WE geht leider nicht bei mir. Am 30.03 ist ABII(Ostsee). Am besten irgend ein Sonntag im April. Würde den 1 bzw. 2 Sonntag im Monat April vorschlagen! Bringe auch verschiedene Formen mit. (Sargbleie ect.)


----------



## Tonsil (21. März 2003)

Ich wäre dabei!
Terminmässig ist mir alles recht, was Wochenende ist.


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. März 2003)

Ich wäre auch mit dabei und formen kann ich auch mitbringen 

bei mir geht allerdings nicht der 5.04. da bin ich schon mit dem AB beim brandungsangeln ansonsten bin ich immer für einen Termin zu haben, ich denke ich werde sowie so mit Tonsil zusammen aufschlagen oder Andreas :q  :q 

Blei habe ich auch noch, Antimon könnte ich auch mitbringen das prob ist das es sich erst ab 300grad verbindet was ein prob mit der Herdplatte ist :c  :c


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

Ich könnte einen Spirituskocher mitbringen und eine Lötlampe oder wie das heißt. Erwärmt alles bis zu 1200°C


----------



## wulfy3 (21. März 2003)

Hi, erster Sonntag im April hört sich für mich gut an und wenn das Wetter mitspielt um so besser. Bei mir im Garten befinden wir uns &quot;im freien&quot; den bleigießen in geschlossenen Räumen ist ja nicht so klasse . Ich selbst wohne in HH Farmsen - Berne (reichlich Parkplätze vorhanden, aber auch die U1 ist nicht weit weg). Hat jemand in HH bessere Möglichkeiten (Werkstatt??!!) oder wollen wir uns bei mir treffen ? Ich bin da für Vorschläge ganz offen. :g


----------



## wulfy3 (21. März 2003)

P.S. Hat jemand noch n´bischen Edelstahldraht ? Meine Vorräte neigen sich bald dem Ende zu. Oder habt Ihr für Eure Pilkergußformen (gesucht 150-300 g) bessere Lösungen ?? #t


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. März 2003)

Moin!
Wenn der Termin passt würde ich auch kommen aber den 1. Sonntag im April  (6.) geht schon mal nicht da haben wir Vereinsangeln auf der Ostsee ab Wismar.


----------



## Kunze (21. März 2003)

Hallo!  

Süden an Norden: Ich hätte kein Problem damit meine Bleigußformen für das Pilkergießteam Nord leihweise zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Bestehe nur auf Übernahme der Portokosten. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

@ Kunze

Dann zähl mal auf, welche Formen du hast!


habe selber reichlich

3 Brandungsformen von 85-220g
1 Pilkerform von 40 und 50g
2 Sargbleiformen 10- 150g
und eine Grundbleiform in ca. 100g

Die Birnenbleiform hat wulfy die ich brauche und eine Zockerform hat bondex oder wulfy, wenn ich mich nicht irre!

Draht habe ich leider auch nicht mehr. Müßte mir auch noch was für die Pilkerform und eine Brandungsform besorgen. Für die anderen habe ich noch genug. 

Wäre auch nett, wenn jeder genug Blei mitbringt! Bringe selber ca. 30kg mit!
Werkbank bzw. Werkstock müßte ich allerdings bei meinen Formen haben . Wulfy hast Du solche Einrichtung bei Dir im Garten? ;+ 


Schlage als Termin auch den 2 Sonntag im April vor! Der letzte Sonntag ist bei mir ausgebucht! Am 2 . Sonntag könnte ja auch Jörg! :m


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

@ Wulfy

besorg Dir Kupferrohre vom Schrotthändler. Hau sie auf einer Seite platt und gieß sie voll mit Blei. Das andere Ende dann auch platt hauen und durch dier platten Stellen löcher bohren. Sprengring dran und fertig! Sind genauso fängig. In Norge fängst sowieso immer besser mit Naturköder!!! Jedenfalls die Großen!


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. März 2003)

Draht für die schwereren gewichte habe ich genug 2,0 mm draht aber eben nur für Pilker der gewichte ab 250gr zu gebrauchen evtl kann ich auch noch 0,75 für die anderen formen mit bringen muss ich erst abklären dürfte aber das kleinere prob sein.

@ Kunze das ist sehr nett von Dir auch die übernahme von Portokosten kein Prob für hin und zurück sind ja ehhh nur glaube um die 8,00 euros für versichertes Päckchen oder???? wenn Du Pilkerformen hast im gewicht von 200- egal super darunter denke bin ich gut gerüstet.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (21. März 2003)

Päckchen ist nicht versichert. Müßte er schon als Paket versenden und dann kommen 2 * 6,70 € auf uns zu! wenn er es versichert haben will. Anzuraten ist es bei der Post!


----------



## Tonsil (22. März 2003)

Dann wäre ich auch für den 2. Aprilsonntag, wäre super wenn Jörg dabei sein könnte #h 

@Kunze:
Hast Du auch Pilkerformen für 200 g und mehr? Porto ist kein Problem, egal ob 8 oder 14 Euro.


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. März 2003)

@ Tonsil

Dann mach Du das mit Herrn Kunze sprich sende Ihn eine PM und gib Ihm deine Adresse ich besorge den Draht und Blei, Du sprichst Daniel nochmal an wegen Blei und das Porto wird dann geteilt ist das so OK.

Ich bin dann auch für den 13.04. bis dahin dürfte dann alles zusammen sein.

 :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## wulfy3 (22. März 2003)

Meinet wegen können wir auch den 2. Sonntag nehmen. Ich habe eine große Werkbank im Schuppen und eine Transportable,
das sollten wir schon hinkriegen. Es wäre nur schön zu wissen wieviele den nun mitmachen wollen. Ich habe eine Doppelkochplatte und dann mit 10 Leuten giessen wir eng, da müßten schon noch so 1-2 Schmelzmöglichkeiten mehr da sein. Meldet Euch doch mal um abschätzen zu können wieviele
wir schätzungsweise sein werden. :m


----------



## Kunze (22. März 2003)

Hallo Nordmänner!

Habe folgende Formen:

Norwegen3 3 Nester in 300g,400g,500g.

Fisch4 5 Nester in 40g, 60g, 75g, 100g, 125g.

Stabpilker  3 Nester in 250g, 300g, 400g.

Bei Bedarf PM an mich.  :m  #h


----------



## Rudi (22. März 2003)

Moin,

würde auch dran teilnehmen. Kann die Norwegen Form 300-500g
sowie die Hering 1 Form 75-190g beisteuern. Desweiteren
habe ich V2A Schweissdraht 1,5 mm ca. 1km  
Da könnte ich ein paar Meter von abkneifen. Zum Erwärmen hätte ich noch nen Gasskocher. Mein kleinen Backofen zum Vorwärmen der Formen könnte ich auch mitbringen. Schreibt mal, was gebraucht wird.

Rudi.


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. März 2003)

Also halten wir mal den 13.04. bei Wulfy fest

Es kommen sicher

Wulfy :q 
Tonsil
Daniel kollege von Tonsil
Andreas Michael
Rudi ??
MS ??
Bellyboot ??
die letzten drei müssen zusagen  :q  :q 

habe den ganzen Thread gelesen keine ganz feste zusage gegeben :q  :q 

Ich bringe Draht 2,0mm und 1,0mm, 0,75mm und Blei und eine Kochplatte mit topf und natürlich Formen ich nehme einfach alles mit dann werden wir ja sehen ´was gebraucht wird, so wer ist denn noch dabei???????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. März 2003)

Hi!
Ich kann nicht zusagen weil ich kein Auto habe und nicht weis ob ich bis dahin eines habe. Mal sehen. Ich melde mich noch mal.


----------



## Andreas Michael (26. März 2003)

Schade MS haste putt gemacht dein Auto oder was ist los, bin auch zur Zeit ohne aber es muss ja irgend wie weiter gehen :q  :q  :q


----------



## wulfy3 (27. März 2003)

Hi Bastler,
dann wäre da noch die Frage der Verpflegung, schließlich soll man ja beim Blei giessen ordentlich essen um auch schön das wertvolle Vitamin Blei aufzunehmen. Ne was wollen wir machen ? Grillen gegen Kostenbeitrag ? Oder Selbstversorgung ??? Mir ist es egal. Wenn Grillen, dann könnte ich Fleisch bei der Metro besorgen, bräuchte aber verbindliche Zusagen um entsprechend einkaufen zu können.
Macht doch einfach mal Vorschläge.

Bis 13.04. :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (27. März 2003)

@ Wulfy

Also Grillen hört sich gut an, für mich kannste auf jedenfall was weiss ich Ne wurst oder stückchen Fleisch mach ruhig ich verlass mich auf Dich und das mit dem bezahlen da würde ich mir weniger den Kopf machen alles wird gut :q  :q 

Wenn jeder so 5-7 Euro für Grillen einplant denke ich kommt man ganz schön weit oder ( Fleisch, Ketchup, gewürze, vielleicht noch einen gekauften Kartoffelsalat fehlt was???)


Soeben ist der Draht bei mir eingetroffen :z  :z  :z 

Von mir aus kanns losgehen bin gerüstet. :q  :q


----------



## Tonsil (27. März 2003)

Grillen und Fleisch von der Metro geht für mich und Daniel in Ordnung. Super Idee Wulfy!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. März 2003)

Hoffe doch, das ich in 2 Wochen wieder fit bin und erscheinen kann. Habe mir den Fuß verdreht. Zum Glück ist nix gebrochen. Der Fuß ist nur dick und ich kann erstmal nicht laufen damit. Schätze aber zum Bleigießtermin ist er wieder o.k. ! Grillen gegen Kostenbeitrag find ich Klasse. 
Bin dann auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## Kunze (27. März 2003)

Hallo BBA!

Gute Besserung. :m  #h


----------



## Ossipeter (27. März 2003)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß und viel Erfolg beim gießen #g


----------



## wulfy3 (3. April 2003)

Hi Bastler,
ich weiß wir haben noch n´bischen Zeit bis zum 13.04., aber um Sonderangebote z.B. der Metro nutzen zu können und rechtzeitig einkaufen zu können, wäre es schön bald mal verbindliche Anmeldungen zu erhalten. Soll ja schließlich keiner hungern.
Außerdem steht das Thema so mal wieder etwas weiter oben und findet vielleicht Beachtung.
Bis 13.04.:q


----------



## masch1 (3. April 2003)

Hi Leute 
ein kleiner Tipp von den südlichen Bleigiesern:
die Kochplatten schaffen die notwendige Bleimenge auf gute gieß Temperatur zu bringen nicht!!!! 
Schlot hatte zum Glück ne große Gasflasche und einen dazupassenden Handbrenner mitgebracht ein kleiner Maurertopf und fertig wir konnten garnicht soviel Blei vergiesen wie wir damit heiß gemacht haben:m

Schaut euch die Bilder vom bayrischen Treffen genau an da werdet ihr die Gasbeflammung finden:m


----------



## Ossipeter (3. April 2003)

Außerdem kann man damit super die Formen aufheizen, beim Gießen warm halten, z.B. Ecken und Einfüllstutzen etc.#h 
Noch besser sind zwei von den Dingern


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. April 2003)

Hallo Nordis#h 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und Tatendrang bei Eurer Pilkeraktion.
Ich denke mal es wird genauso Super werden wie es bei uns gewesen ist.

Masch1 hat vollkommen Recht.Die Herdplatten schaffen nicht die brauchbare Wärme zum Schmelzen.
Man bekommt zwar das Blei flüssig,aber es reicht nicht zum Gießen.
Der Propanbrenner war das beste Mittel zur Bleischmelze.
Es sollen ja auch größere Mengen und Gewichte gegossen werden.

Denkt an gute Feilen zum entgraten.
Mit einem alten Messer kann man schon das Gröbste an Grad wegschneiden.
Von Vorteil ist es sich zu Hause schon reichlich Ösen zu biegen oder fertige von Hakuma zu besorgen.


----------



## wulfy3 (4. April 2003)

Hi "Südis",
also ich hatte mit meiner Kochplatte noch keine Hitzeprobleme,
aber wir sind ja für jeden Tip dankbar. 
@ "Mitgießer": Hat jemand von Euch noch größere Bleireserven?
                        Ich glaube ich fahr nachher noch mal kurz los um   
                        noch n´Paar Auswuchtbleie abzustauben.
                        Schön wäre auch ne Rückmeldung über die
                        Teilnahme wg. Einkauf +& 
:q


----------



## Tonsil (4. April 2003)

@Wulfy
Für mich und Daniel kannst Du auf jedem Fall Grillfleisch besorgen. Was die Auswahl betrifft, verlassen wir uns voll auf Dich. Wir bringen auch ca. 10 Kg Auswuchtbleie mit.

Grüsse

Tonsil


----------



## Kunze (4. April 2003)

Hallo!

@ Tonsil: Habe die 3 Pilkerformen soeben zur Post geschafft. #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. April 2003)

@ wulfy3

Kleinere Mengen schafft die Herdplatte auch.
Aber so einen halben kleinen Kochtopf voll Blei ist schon eine andere Sache.
Der Topf leitet seitlich zuviel wärme ab.Somit bringst Du das Blei nicht auf genügend Temperatur zum Gießen.


----------



## Rudi (4. April 2003)

Moin Jungs,

ich kann an dem Wochenende wahrscheinlich nicht. Ich könnte
allerdings wenn Bedarf besteht, mein Zeug zur Verfügung stellen.
Bin regelmäßig in HH, so dass eine Übergabe kein Problem
darstellt.

Rudi.


----------



## Aragorn_ger (4. April 2003)

Moin moin!

Ich bin zwar neu hier im Board, wollt aber doch meine Meinung kund tun.

Wenn wir nicht letztes wochenende schon Pilker gegossen hätten wäre ich gerne auch dabeigewesen, aber naja, der Termin stand schon länger.
Was ich eigendlich sagen wollte, wir haben auch solch einen Brenner wie ihn Dachdecker für ihre Teerpappen benutzen mit 20 kg Gasflasche eingesetzt. 
Den Brenner so auf den Boden legen und stützen, daß die Flamme schräg nach oben brennt. Je zwei Ziegelsteine rechts und links übereinander als gestell für die Schmelzform und einen Stein davor um die Hitze nach oben zu lenken. Auf den einzelnen Stein kann man die Gussform zum vorwärmen stellen.
Wir haben Übrigens zwei Schmelzformen genutzt. Eine (ich glaube) Kuchenform, flach und mit großer Bodenfläche, auf der man das Blei gut verteilen kann und aus der man Verunreinigungen und Metallreste sehr gut abschöpfen kann. Aus dieser haben wir dan in eine Konservendose mit Gießecke umgefüllt. Das umfüllen hatte den Vorteil, daß die oberste Schlackeschicht mit eventuellen Verunreinigungsresten vollständig in der ersten Form zurück blieb. Die Dose wird zwischen den Güssen ebenfals auf den Ziegelsteinen abgestellt.

Wir drei haben auf diese Weise an einem Tag ca. 150 Pilker (80 bis 400g) und etwar 50 Endbleie hergestellt nebst Farbgebung mit Autolacksprühdosen. Fast schon wie am Fließband! 

So nu wünsch ich euch fiel spaß beim giessen am 13.04. und passt auf das das Blei trocken ist! Wir hatten einen einzigen Tropfen Wasser und eine vier meter Fontäne!!! hat aber zum Glück keiner was abgekrigt.

MfG und Petri Heil
Aragorn


----------



## Kunze (4. April 2003)

Hallo Aragorn_ger!






 on Board.

Vielen Dank für deine Infos und ich wünsche dir hier noch viel Spaß. :m #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. April 2003)

@ wulfy
Für mich kannst auch Grillfleisch einkaufen. Wie sieht das mit Getränke aus. Soll jeder selbst mitbringen oder organisierst Du das? Schick mir mal ne PN mit Adresse von Dir. Uhrzeit sollten wir ausmachen!


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2003)

@ aragorn erstmal Willkommen an Board!

sowie du das Beschrieben hast haben wir das auch gemacht oder?


----------



## Aragorn_ger (5. April 2003)

Moin moin nochmal!

Jo Franz im Prinzip habt Ihr es genauso gemacht.  
Ich wollte eigendlich auch nur die Variante vorstellen mit der wir gearbeitet haben.
Als da wäre: ein anderer Brenner mit breiterer Flamme und die zwei Schmelzformen.
Ansonsten ist es das gleiche.

MfG und Petri Heil,
Aragorn #h


----------



## wulfy3 (6. April 2003)

Noch 7 Tage und wehe das Wetter ist mies!!!
Habe gerade PM`s an Andreas Michael, Rudi, Tosil (+Daniel), Bellyboatangler und Meeresangler Schwerin mit meiner Tel.Nr + Anschrift rausgeschickt. Wir müssen uns jetzt nur noch auf eine Uhrzeit einigen : 9:30 /10 Uhr ? Wem das zu früh ist, der kann ja später kommen ?? Es wäre Klasse auch Eure Rufnummern zu haben (für alle Notfälle, schickt sie doch per PM). Wenn sonst noch jemand Lust hat am Sonntag 13.04.2003 in Hamburg mit Pilker und Bleie zu giessen, möge er / sie sich noch melden. Getränke wäre schön, wenn Ihr Euch selbst versorgt (jeder weiß am besten was er trinkt). Wenn alles klappt, habe ich auch noch n´paar Kilo Blei, Edelstahldraht.... . Bis ....
:q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. April 2003)

Moin!
Ich werde nicht kommen können. Ich habe immer noch nicht mein neues Auto. Ich hatte gehofft das es dies Wochenende kommt aber dem war nicht so. Vieleicht kommt es nun nächstes Wochenende oder erst nach Ostern mal sehen. So lange kann ich jedenfalls nirgends hin.
Schade aber vieleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.


----------



## Udo Mundt (6. April 2003)

Habe gerade den Thread gelesen. Möchte mich auch der lusteren Runde anschließen.
Kann folgende Sachen besteuern:
Gasbrenner mit Gestell und Gieskellen
Edelstahldraht in allen Stärken
Blei bis mein Auto zusammenbricht
Norwegenform 2 150 bis 280gr.
Spitzkopfpilkerform 30 bis 90gr.
Heringspilkerform 75 bis 200gr.
Jigköpfe von 10 bis 50 gr.
Birnenbleiform 4 bis 60gr.
Grundbleie von 80 bis 200 gr
Stabbleie bis 700gr.
@ Wulfy3 einmal das Grillmenü und PN an mich:m 
Freu mich auf die Giesaktion, bis Sonntag:z


----------



## Klausi (6. April 2003)

Mit den ganzen Formen und mit dem Blei könnt ihr ja Pilker gießen bis zum abwinken. Viel spass.#h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. April 2003)

Udo , das hört sich klasse an. Wieviel Blei verträgt dein Auto?;+ 

Mit deinen und meinen Formen sind wir alle allein schon super ausgestattet.:z :z :z 

Die letzte Rute, die Du über Ebay ersteigert hattet, war von der entfernten Verwandtschaft! War mir da nicht so sicher. So klein ist die Welt


----------



## Andreas Michael (6. April 2003)

Na super Udo das Du auch erscheinst ich freu mich jedenfalls auf das giessen egal ob Blei oder das andere :q :q :q  vielleicht giessen wir auch den Garten:q :q  also bis Sonntag


----------



## wulfy3 (10. April 2003)

Hi Jungens,
wie es sich für ein Pilkergießen gehört, sollen wir ja am Sonntag schönes Wetter bei guten Plusgraden haben: also los.
Wer Fragen hat oder unser Haus nicht findet melde sich per Telefon aber wer Fische findet, bei dem sollte ein Haus ja nun wirklich kein Problem sein.  :q


----------



## Tonsil (10. April 2003)

Ich verfolge auch mit Spannung die Wettervorhersagen. Es scheint schön zu werden :z :z 
Wir werden mit Andreas Michael um ca. 10:30 - 11:00 einschlagen. Daniel kommt wahrscheinlich später nach.


----------



## Klausi (10. April 2003)

Na viel spass, mit den Wetter werdet ihr ja glück haben.


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. April 2003)

@ Klausi

Der spass ist doch schon vorprogrammiert wenn sich Bordies Treffen, egal wie das Wetter wird, es wird wieder mit sicherheit ein heiden spass geben und wenn wir glück haben kommen bei dem Spass auch noch Pilker bei raus:q :q :q


----------



## Kunze (12. April 2003)

Hallo!

Na denn wünsche ich den Pilkergießern Nord morgen schönes Wetter, viel Spaß und gutes gelingen. :m #h

Bericht wird natürlich erwartet.


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. April 2003)

Auch von mir viel Spass beim gießen.
Egal was gegossen wird.:m 
Das Wetter spielt schonmal mit.


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. April 2003)

So habe alle utensilien zusammen gepackt puuuuuh eine große Kiste und einen Eimer!!!

Blei leider nicht grad viel aber es reicht denke ich für paar pilker draht herdplatte 2 kochpötte naja und die ganzen formen 

jetzt warte ich nur darauf das Tonsil hier aufschlägt dann können wir los:z :z :z :q :m


----------



## masch1 (12. April 2003)

Viel spas wünsch ich euch:z :z


----------



## Aragorn_ger (12. April 2003)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spass und verbrennt euch nich die Finger!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. April 2003)

Moin!
Ich wünsche euch auch viel Spaß. Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen aber leider ist das nicht möglich wegen fehlendem fahrbaren Untersatz. Vieleicht klappt es nächstes mal. 
Macht mal ein paar schöne Fotos!#h


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. April 2003)

Wat denn " wo bleibt denn Herr Tonsil ist doch schon 10 durch,

upsala 

Ist ja erst 22.30 :q :q  ohje noch knapp 12 Std. aber dann werden die kleinen Zinnsoldaten verhaftet besser noch zu Pilkern verarbeitet:q :q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (13. April 2003)

Jetzt abba, gehts gleich los :z :z :z 

Warte schon ungeduldig, und Hunger habe ich auch schon auf die gegrillten sachen:q :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. April 2003)

Ich sach nur das war wieder ein goiles Treffen haben viel gearbeitet und es sind tatsächlich auch Pilker dabei raus gekommen.

Bilders von mir kommen auch noch muss sie aber erst noch hochladen.

Soviel kann ich aber schon mal vorwech nehmen, 
Organisation von Wulfy einfach Klasse#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Klausi (14. April 2003)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Nun lasst aber die Bilder sprechen:m


----------



## Dorsch1 (14. April 2003)

Scheint ja genauso toll gewesen zu sein wie bei uns.
Wo bleiben die Biiiiiiiiiiilder?


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. April 2003)

So hier nun einige Bilders nur zum anschauen

Wie Tonsil und ich eintrafen sah es noch ruhig aus nur einer am arbeiten ganz emsig











Hier haben wir so die ersten Brandungsbleie/ Grundbleie fertig











und wie schon erwähnt einer der nicht aufhörte immer im Blei zu rühren
















upsala da haben wir ja mal jemanden anders auffm Bild sieht so aus als wenn Herr Bellybootangler voll beschäftigt ist






Dies ist nicht gestellt hier haben mal alle was getan und nicht nur geredet


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. April 2003)

auch hier wieder gut zu sehen das die Organisation stimmte rechts wird Draht gebogen hinten wird gerührt und links na was soll ich sagen unser EMSIGSTER






Tonsil bei der arbeit ( brauchst den Handschuh nicht zu verstecken)






hier brauch ich wohl nix zu sagen wir wissen es ja






zwischenzeitlich bekamen wir besuch ist direkt im Nachbargarten ca. 4 meter von der Feuerstelle ich sach nur ganz schön MUTIG


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. April 2003)

Hier wurde uns dann von Bodex mal seine Fliegen vorgeführt wo wir ( Udo und ich mal gleich abgestaubt haben:m :m 











und zu dem letzten Bild sage ich nur nach fortgeschrittenen Bier genuss wollte ich den Tisch mit den reichhaltigen Essen zeigen wie man sieht, sieht man fast nix 






Alles im allem ein wirklich Klasse Tag vielen dank an Wulfy mit der tollen Organisation und allen anderen Teilnehmern hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht gerne wieder.


----------



## Klausi (14. April 2003)

Na also ,geht doch. Schöne Bilder. Da wart ihr aber ganz schön fleißig.:m #h


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. April 2003)

Ich glaube wir haben bestimmt wenn nicht mehr wie 70 Kg blei gegossen oder ?????


----------



## Klausi (14. April 2003)

Das ist ja echt eine ganze Menge#r #r


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. April 2003)

War ein super Treffen. Ich war hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt Sargbleie zu gießen. Wieviele weiß ich nicht. Waren aber mehr als reichlich. Sollte eigentlich jetzt jeder genug haben! Besonders Bondex!!!! 

Jeder hatte seine Formen mitgebracht und paar waren auch ausgeliehen!

Habe da noch ein kleines Video(mov Datei) mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen. Die Bildqualität ist nicht so schön, reicht aber für den Quick Movie. Leider  ist die Datei fast 10 MB groß. Wer kann mir die komprimieren und ins Netz stellen? Als rar oder zip Datei ist sie immer noch fast  9 MB groß!


----------



## Franky (14. April 2003)

Na sauberes Ding! 

Wie viel Kilos habt ihr denn da an Blei vergossen???? Sieht ja irre aus!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. April 2003)

Moin!
So wie es aussieht hattet ihr viel Spass. Find ich toll. Super Bilder.
@BBA , wegen dem Video muß tu Pete mal schreiben, der kennst sich da aus.


----------



## Dorsch1 (15. April 2003)

Schöne Bilder von Eurer Bleigrube.
Ja der Udo...wie er halt so ist.:q :q


----------



## ollidi (15. April 2003)

Nicht schlecht. Ihr ward ja wirklich fleißig. :m 
Ich wäre ja auch gerne erschienen, aber meine Frau meinte, ich sollte doch endlich mal den Keller fliesen. Dann mußte ich das auch machen. :c


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. April 2003)

@ Ollidi

Besser ist das sonst heisst es nachher das Du nicht mit nach Hitra darfst weil du ja in dieser woche mit Staubsaugen dran bist:q :q :q 

Ich frach mich abba wo die anderen Bilders bleiben von Bellybootangler


----------



## Kunze (15. April 2003)

Hallo!

Eins steht fest: Der Norden kann genauso gut Bleigießen wie der Süden. 

Feiner Bericht und tolle Fotos. #6

Mit Brandungsbleien und Pilkern seit ihr ja jetzt bestens 

ausgerüstet

und Spaß hattet ihr ja auch mehr als genug.  :m #h


----------



## wulfy3 (15. April 2003)

Hi Mitbastler,
ich fand es war ein echt nettes Gießen. Auch wenn ettliche Pilker das Laufen lernten und von dem schönen Stapel aufbrachen und... :q  Aber einige konnte ich doch retten. 
Bellyboatangler muß eigentlich voll den Schaden vom Sonntag haben, die ganze Zeit nur Sargblei gießen. Na ja für Björni mußte es ja die Fabrikproduktion sein. Toll war auch, das Alle mitgeholfen haben aufzuräumen. Meinetwegen können wir die Aktion beizeiten wiederholen. Nur wenn Ihr wollt. Dann aber mit 1-2 Brennstellen mehr, um noch mehr Tonnen Blei umzusetzen.
Wäre doch nett sich auch mal beim Angeln zu treffen oder ??
Schade nur dea der 6€ Kaffee und der 11€ Kuchen nur so schleppenden Absatz fanden ( und ich dachte schon ich könnte mich schön finanziell sanieren... )
Wer ne Idee hat, wo man so einen schönen "Gasbrenner" preiswert, supigünstig erwerben / aneignen kann, bitte PM an mich. Ich bin voll überzeugt worden. Schneller ist schon !
Ich freue mich auch auf den Rest der Bilder und wünsche den Norwegenfahrern (und dem Rest natürlich auch) schönen Fisch an der Angel, jedem seinen Traumfisch.
:m


----------



## Tonsil (15. April 2003)

Es war ein sehr schöner, wenn auch anstrengender Tag. Boardies waren wieder super-nett und Wulfy hat alles bestens organisiert.
Hier noch ein Paar Bilder aus meiner Digi:


----------



## Andreas Michael (15. April 2003)

@ Tonsil 

Klasse da bin ich ja auch mal zu sehen nicht das es heisst ich habe ja nur mit der kamera rumgestanden um Bilders zu machen :q 

@ Wulfy 

gerne wieder aber zur Zeit habe ich erstmal genug Brandungsbleie und Pilker habe ich sowie so genug, will mir ja keinen bruch heben wenn ich zum angeln geh:m 

Jetzt habe ich grad die  500gr Pilker mit klarlack überzogen.


----------



## Udo Mundt (15. April 2003)

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht. Ich war nicht der einzige, der Blei gegossen hat. Aber man muß ja erstmal die Jungs in die Gänge bringen 
Einer war zum Schluß so im Bleigießrausch, daß ich ihm das Gas abdrehen mußte, sonst würde er heute noch 50 gr Sargbleie gießen:q 
Nochmal besten Dank an Wulfy für die tolle Organisation und die gute Verpflegung.


----------



## chris_Dorsch (15. April 2003)

Kann man auch sich solche Bleigussformen auch irgendwo ausleihen? Das wäre sehr praktisch


----------

